# NEW GUIDE ROD FOR THE NEW LC9s



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

*NOTICE*

*Anyone that has or will be purchasing the new LC9s, the new current guide rod has a conical front, as opposed to a flat front guide rod that was initially shipped in the LC9s. Ruger has re-engineered the guide rod, as they had issues with the guide rod not centering properly and not allowing the slide to go fully back into battery and hanging up. So if you have the old style guide rod assembly, you can call Ruger and advise them that you are experiencing slide hangs up and sometimes the slide does not go fully back into battery. Ruger will send you out the new guide rod assembly. I have linked a poor quality photo of the shape of the new conical guide rod, that is now standard for all new manufactured LC9s models. The old style is flat not conical.

Bob*


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Ruger was kind enough to send me my replacement even before mine came out of (kalifornia required) jail. Thanks Ruger!


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

Called in Thur/Fri and they are sending me one, also Galloway has their new system for the "s" coming out Oct.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information!


----------

